
Ask HN: $100/month, how to spend it on online subscriptions? - plaguna
If you had $100&#x2F;month to spend on monthly or yearly subscriptions, what subscriptions will you pay?
======
NicoJuicy
De Tijd ( Belgian) is the only one currently that gives me a lot of
interesting economic ( Belgian) information with news I can't find elsewhere

------
DoreenMichele
I would make sure some portion of it goes to "independents" and small shops
via avenues like Patreon.

------
coretx
2x VPN 2x VPS 1x usenet account 1x humblebundle.com

